# Earthquake Preparedness



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Would you know what to do if an earthquake struck? 




> Civil Defence Minister Chris Tremain says that an initial milestone has been reached today with over 100,000 people registered to participate in the first nationwide ShakeOut earthquake drill.
> 
> "The Canterbury earthquakes have shown us that we need to be prepared for major earthquakes, and practise how to protect ourselves when they happen," says Mr Tremain.
> 
> ...


----------

